# di lang halata



## dusa1

Can somebody translate this phrase fore me? 
*oo nman noh.. di lng hlta..* 

Thank you so much.


----------



## Goddess Mystyxx

_Oo no, di lang halata_

Means:
*Yes, It's just not obvious*


----------



## dusa1

thank y so much fore this it is diffucult to translate the shorts words on in google translate y so much beter thank y again bye bye have a nice day


----------

